# fishfinder



## Sidney (Aug 26, 2003)

I posted this on the open forum but I think you boaters will be better able to give me some advise. What do you advise for a fishfinder/depth finder. I am looking to purchase one and looking for input as to what has worked in the past for some of the fisherman out there.


----------



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

I bought the Eagle Brand for my Fishfinder and Charter/plotter. Both have served me well for 3 years now. They are made by lowrance so I trust the quality but they are the consumer line and therefor aboyut half what the branded lowrance cost. Worth considering.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

it all depends on your needs and what waters your fishing for if you elaborate on that then it will be easyer to help or pm me and I'll give my #'s and i'll do what I can to steer you in the right direction 

Mike


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I just upgraded to a Garmin 182C color fish finder. Best I've seen. It all depends on how detailed you want it and how much you want to spent. Do you want to interface with a GPS? That's an important consideration. For me it was yes so I upgraded the GPS to Garmin 320C Color chart plotter. Again best I've seen. I suggest you stop by a BoatUS, West Marine, or Boaters World store and get a demonstration. Buy the best you can afford and you won't be thinking about upgrading next year. I like Garmin because their tech service is excellent, the color screens show well in direct sunlight, and they're user friendly. Do your homework, search the net for any info, talk to some boat owners and make your own mind up. After all, it is your money.

Catman.


----------

